# I Feel Ignored



## Royal (Feb 26, 2014)

Is anyone else here having any troubles getting a reply from digital ocean?

I sent about 20 emails too them in between now and last month an so far no reply as of yet. Do they not offer support to their clients? 

Can anyone here help me get an response from them? Is any of their staff a member of VPS Board?


----------



## Dylan (Feb 26, 2014)

How are you contacting them, exactly? They've always replied extremely quickly to my tickets.


----------



## Royal (Feb 26, 2014)

Via Here https://www.digitalocean.com/contact


----------



## Royal (Feb 26, 2014)

maybe the contact page is broken


----------



## Mun (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe open an account, and then make a support ticket. They respond very fast for me.


----------



## drmike (Feb 26, 2014)

Have used DO in the past.  Ticketing is extremely fast.   But, that is from the customer log in side.  I saw < 30 minutes and updates on things that took longer.

General contacts may be handled by some other department and being dropped.


----------



## Nett (Feb 26, 2014)

Contact them by opening a ticket, they usually reply within 1 hour.


----------



## HaitiBrother (Feb 26, 2014)

They respond very fast to me when they say "sorry, we don't allow people from your region to host with us."


----------



## Royal (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok u guys i'll try opening a ticket. Instead of using the contact form.

"thanks for the help"


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 26, 2014)

[off]

@Royal: Am I right about that you've created two threads in theree days both about a "competitor", none about your own company. Both threads are about setting a mood towards said competitor.

May I ask why aren't you posting about your own company instead? (offers etc?)

I'm sorry if I misspelled or made some other mistake -again-, my English is pretty bad as it's not my first language..

[/off]


----------



## Nett (Feb 26, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> [off]
> 
> @Royal: Am I right about that you've created two threads in theree days both about a "competitor", none about your own company. Both threads are about setting a mood towards said competitor.
> 
> ...


He cannot post offers yet.


----------



## Royal (Feb 26, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> [off]
> 
> @Royal: Am I right about that you've created two threads in theree days both about a "competitor", none about your own company. Both threads are about setting a mood towards said competitor.
> 
> ...


i'll begin by saying that i have to go so i'm going to type this all very quickly with no grammar knowledge whatsoever 





so .... this is what i have to say too net incorrect from what i saw i need 10 post's to do so and i have that if i'm incorrect feel free to correct me 

 

to the other guy

 

if you can't speak english maybe leave and go to a forum that speak's your language?

don't get offended i'm giving advice ...

 

about my threads that you're speaking of sounds like you're jealous because you've noticed that i'm doing some shopping if you go learn some english you'll realize that in both threads the entire concept was that i was trying purchase something from both providers "i do not look at them as competitors" they are providers to me and using the word competitor simply just brings unnecessary drama and sorry i don't donate to the poor

"so dont ask"

 

about my hosting company its not in business yet so far i only have the name established and

i just got my template design delivered to me today "and i don't like it" so now i gotta find a new designer and next i also must purchase a office space and consider getting a LLC as well as hiring more staff so on an so forth ...


----------



## tonyg (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know if the OP is trying to undermine his competitors, but his posts are certainly odd.


----------



## Mun (Feb 26, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> [off]
> 
> @Royal: Am I right about that you've created two threads in theree days both about a "competitor", none about your own company. Both threads are about setting a mood towards said competitor.
> 
> ...



First off don't listen to @Royal, you are more then welcome here, even if English isn't your primary language. Second, @Royal, take your BS else where. If you can't be respectable and take slaps in the face without telling someone to get out then frankly, fuck off. What are you going to do while you run your company and someone tells you off, terminate them? I guess you will be the new drama source for LET anyways....

Finally, we have given a suggestion of creating a damn account, making a support ticket,  and they will respond. Now why don't you do so.

Mun


----------



## Royal (Feb 26, 2014)

Mun said:


> First off don't listen to @Royal, you are more then welcome here, even if English isn't your primary language. Second, @Royal, take your BS else where. If you can't be respectable and take slaps in the face without telling someone to get out then frankly, fuck off. What are you going to do while you run your company and someone tells you off, terminate them? I guess you will be the new drama source for LET anyways....
> 
> Finally, we have given a suggestion of creating a damn account, making a support ticket,  and they will respond. Now why don't you do so.
> 
> Mun



_Dude don't copy cat me go get your own swag ... a person who copies someone is a looser ... and i know your mom raised you to be better than a looser if she didn't then bury yourself 12 feet under just because i tell him to leave you cant tell me to leave just because i have a swag attitude you can't try too pretend to be me and use my attitude go get your own attitude _

The only thing that is disrespectful is you using the F word here and referencing BS as in bull sh**. And disrespecting all the minors who are members of vps board. The admin should ban you for your foul language. I apologize to all the kids for this fool of an man to say such words around you so sorry you had too read such bad message 

P.S _your last sentence has no point do you have proof that i have not already submitted the ticket? exactly. "you don't" so what gives you the right to say what you said? do you feel stupid? do you wanna know why you feel that way ... BECAUSE YOU ARE _

_terminate them? only a stupid person would do that ... a smart person would resolve their issue and keep charging them every month _


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 26, 2014)

Royal said:


> *if you can't speak english maybe leave and go to a forum that speak's your language?*
> 
> 
> don't get offended i'm giving advice ...
> ...


And... I'm going to stop reading right there.

We welcome everyone from all backgrounds into this community.

With that said, I'd like to point you to the guidelines located here.  More specifically, this clause:

- Please be respectful and courteous of others input and opinions.

Everyone please follow the rules, but @Royal, you specifically please watch yourself.  

You all should be reasonable adults, please don't put me in a position where I have to take action.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 27, 2014)

Heck. Minors tend to hear worse language than that walking down their school halls between class. I sure did. Anyone who can't handle a little profanity needs to grow up.


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 27, 2014)

Royal said:


> if you can't speak english maybe leave and go to a forum that speak's your language?
> 
> 
> don't get offended i'm giving advice ...
> ...


My irony meter is pegged.


----------



## Royal (Feb 27, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> And... I'm going to stop reading right there.
> 
> We welcome everyone from all backgrounds into this community.
> 
> ...


What pissed me off and made me say such harsh thing's to him was the fact that not only did he reply to this topic HE PM'ED ME THE EXACT SAME THING yesterday. His reply to this topic was not needed i got his message already. And i hate someone repeating something to me that i'm not interested in hearing at all that i tried to ignore the first time.

I Applaud you for saying "Everyone" because yes indeed everyone is breaking that rule. 

So far since i joined this forum no one as of yet followed this rule for me Please be respectful and courteous of others input and opinions.

A few peoples had no respect for my bluevm post. A few had no respect for this post and no respect for my opinion's. my two topic's was not made to intentionally harm someone's reputation too discriminate a business it was only made too help myself resolve my own issue's. 

For bluevm i was trying to order something but the site was down and i jumped to conclusion's that they had shut down. For DO i was trying to simply ask a question about a product before i order it but was not getting a response an so i realized via the forum that their is an option to submit a ticket ... likewise i jumped too the conclusion that the contact form was broke. I think the mod should take the rule more seriously and start banning peoples who break it and keep this place peaceful 

also i will try to watch myself however it'll be hard to do so because i was born with a bad temper 

now on the next quotation ... 



Magiobiwan said:


> Heck. Minors tend to hear worse language than that walking down their school halls between class. I sure did. Anyone who can't handle a little profanity needs to grow up.


anyone... are you sure anyone? If a adult tell's a 10 yr old if you can't handle a little profanity to grow up isn't that child abuse/bad parenting ................. i think so ...  opcorn:  well anyways you could try telling your kid that however when they get older they may just use some profanity to an police and get arrested for disrespect to an officer    the better route to life is if your kid is caught using profanity at home at school ... or wherever pull the belt out!


----------



## trewq (Feb 27, 2014)

@Royal You expect respect from everyone however you don't seem to respect anyone and the things you say do not warrant respect being given.


Life 101: treat others as you would like to be treated.


----------



## Royal (Feb 27, 2014)

trewq said:


> @Royal You expect respect from everyone however you don't seem to respect anyone and the things you say do not warrant respect being given.
> 
> 
> Life 101: treat others as you would like to be treated.


what did you not see my bluevm post? 

Everything was running smooth as an angel in that topic. Until a looser came along with negative things to say therefore i had to display my devil side. So no my friend you're incorrect i was disrespected first and then i probably replied disrespectfully unto them ... I treated them the way they treated me.

But see now the moderator should ban you see you don't respect my post neither my opinion because if you did you would have replied with pleasantry or thanked my post so you broke the rule just now moderator go ahead do your job


----------



## trewq (Feb 27, 2014)

Royal said:


> what did you not see my bluevm post?
> 
> 
> Everything was running smooth as an angel in that topic. Until a looser came along with negative things to say therefore i had to display my devil side. So no my friend you're incorrect i was disrespected first and then i probably replied disrespectfully unto them ... I treated them the way they treated me.
> ...


My reply was nothing but friendly and you go on a rant ending with that I should be banned.

I can't tell if you are just a troll or this is just your personality. Either way I'm glad I will not be communicating with you after this post.


A moderator should lock this thread, it got off track ages ago and now has no use.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 27, 2014)

Royal said:


> What pissed me off and made me say such harsh thing's to him was the fact that not only did he reply to this topic HE PM'ED ME THE EXACT SAME THING yesterday. His reply to this topic was not needed i got his message already. And i hate someone repeating something to me that i'm not interested in hearing at all that i tried to ignore the first time.
> 
> 
> I Applaud you for saying "Everyone" because yes indeed everyone is breaking that rule.
> ...


A few peoples had no respect for my bluevm post. A few had no respect for this post and no respect for my opinion's. my two topic's was not made to intentionally harm someone's reputation too discriminate a business it was only made too help myself resolve my own issue's. 


For bluevm i was trying to order something but the site was down and i jumped to conclusion's that they had shut down. For DO i was trying to simply ask a question about a product before i order it but was not getting a response an so i realized via the forum that their is an option to submit a ticket ... likewise i jumped too the conclusion that the contact form was broke. I think the mod should take the rule more seriously and start banning peoples who break it and keep this place peaceful 


also i will try to watch myself however it'll be hard to do so because i was born with a bad temper


Look, I understand what you stated above but what's between you two via PM is between you two.  


The point of my post is to notify everyone and remind them that we all need to be civil.  Most of the time Moderation Actions are performed when people report it (so... yeah people use the report button).  If you don't like it, report it, we'll look into it and then give our own judgement call following our regulations.  



> I think the mod should take the rule more seriously and start banning peoples who break it and keep this place peaceful



Your suggestion has been received, understood, and I appreciate your feedback.  However, I don't agree with this.  The rules are in place to keep order and to maintain a level of civility.  The rules are created by humans, and it's in everyone's best interest to follow it, but for the moderation team we know everyone makes mistakes.  We use the rules as more of a tool to crack down on those that need it and sometimes just use it as a nice nudge to someone who we think are getting a bit too rowdy.


The point is, there's only a hand full of people who we've banned (and for good reason too).  Bans aren't going to be handed out lightly.  Bans aren't even necessary most of the time anyways, as the community will probably inform you of your mistakes. Also, the staff isn't here to make a daycare, but simply maintain order.  Everything else is free game. 


This is my last comment on this matter.  


If anyone else has any questions you're more than welcome to PM me directly.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 27, 2014)

Ehh @trewq, I'm going to leave it alone for a bit longer and keep an eye on it.  If it continues on this course then I'll take care of it.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Feb 27, 2014)

Royal said:


> about my hosting company its not in business yet so far i only have the name established and
> 
> i just got my template design delivered to me today "and i don't like it" so now i gotta find a new designer and next i also must purchase a office space and consider getting a LLC as well as hiring more staff so on an so forth ...


So: http://i.imgur.com/mPELo6t.png

At the end, are you in the business for 1 year or you are not in the business yet?

On topyc: if your emails, towards DO were using the same language as the one you are using in this thread, no wonder they are not responding to you


----------



## Mun (Feb 27, 2014)

I lost my respect for you when you simply told someone to get out for having not English as there first language, my apologies, but after you starting to be rude towards others, I do as I normally do, and begin snapping at the source. Before that I gave you a very reasonable answers, of which I wasn't flaming.


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 27, 2014)

Careful guys...he has a devil side.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Feb 27, 2014)

Alex_LiquidHost said:


> So: http://i.imgur.com/mPELo6t.png
> 
> At the end, are you in the business for 1 year or you are not in the business yet?
> 
> On topyc: if your emails, towards DO were using the same language as the one you are using in this thread, no wonder they are not responding to you





> your lack of interpretation and education makes u ... ...look like... finish the sentence by yourself..
> 
> also be sure too ask your elementary teacher
> 
> ...



Practically anything! 

------


----------

